# Stupidest thing you have ever done in the woods



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the topper but want to here some of yours first

Mine involves a expensive rifle and a 4x4...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80825


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ouch....


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

WoW Neal,You are a lucky man to still be with us.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

OK here is mine... me and first wife were deer hunting about 20 years ago.. The plan was stay on your stand and I will come get you.. I get back to the truck drop the tailgate and lay my climber and backpack on the tail gate, then walk to the front of the truck.. I decided not to take my rifle because I had heard a shot and thought if I have to drag a deer I don't want my rifle.. I leaned my rifle against the 44" tire and went to get the wife.. It turns out she did not shoot a deer, we loaded up and started to leave I backed up then pulled forward and heard a sickening CRACK..... 

OH CRAP I JUST RAN OVER MY RIFLE!!!! 

I jumped out of the truck and there bent and broken was my Custom Interarms mark X full stocked .270 with a leupold 2.5x8 scope.

To say I was sick is a bit of an understatement..


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Forgot to rack a shell back into the chamber of my 30-06 after I climbed down out of a tree in my climbing stand. Sure enough jump a huge buck out of his beg just yards in front of me and he tries to run across a frozen beaver pond and is getting no traction at all and falling down and struggling to get back up. All this within 20 yards of me and I'm pulling the trigger as hard as I can before I realize what had happened. I'm sure that deer lived to a ripe old age....................:rant:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I used to bird hunt nearly everyday and kept a journal on the pages of my Gazetteer map book. 1000s of flushes and 100 kills were recorded every year. I left it on the roof of my car and drove off. I was sick about losing it but kind of secretly hoped it wasn't a bird hunter who found it. Whoever picked it up has one of the best WUP grouse and woodcock hunting reference available.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I did not do this, my hunting buddy did. My buddy was paddling my 12 ft pack canoe in a shallow slough hoping to jump a goose that we had seen glide down. The goose jumped up from along side the canoe, like ninety degrees to the axis of the canoe. My buddy grabbed his shotgun, swung at a right angle to the long axis of the canoe and touched off a 12 ga 3 inch load. The recoil rolled the canoe right over, dumping him into 3 ft of icy cold water! He managed to hold on to his shotgun and the canoe, but that days hunting came to a quick, wet and cold end.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

swampbuck62 said:


> OK here is mine... me and first wife were deer hunting about 20 years ago.. The plan was stay on your stand and I will come get you.. I get back to the truck drop the tailgate and lay my climber and backpack on the tail gate, then walk to the front of the truck.. I decided not to take my rifle because I had heard a shot and thought if I have to drag a deer I don't want my rifle.. I leaned my rifle against the 44" tire and went to get the wife.. It turns out she did not shoot a deer, we loaded up and started to leave I backed up then pulled forward and heard a sickening CRACK.....
> 
> OH CRAP I JUST RAN OVER MY RIFLE!!!!
> 
> ...


I did almost the exact same thing. It was dark when I came out of the woods and I forgot to case my rifle after I leaned it against my tire. Luckily, the dirt road was soft that day and it just smashed my Savage .06 into the mud. Shot it the next day and it was just 6" off to the right. Made the adjustments and it shoots great again. Lost a pair of bino's once too in a similar fashion. They didn't fair so well!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I went to Blind River, Ontario for a Spring bear hunt with a buddy of mine. He borrowed his fathers rifle. From a story my Dad had told me about an experience he had I knew my friend should test fire his Dad`s gun no matter how accurate he believed it to be. He would`nt hear of it. Long story short. His large-ish bear comes in and he takes his shot. He hits high and the bear heads for the large lake we were hunting the shore of never to be seen again. He had placed the cross hairs right on target for a kill shot. And it would have been if he had fired the gun just once. Enough to figure out his fathers scope was the type with the large vertical post you use the end of for sighting and not the actual "cross".

Moral of the story. If you borrow a gun you had better shoot it a couple of times before you take it out.

Dad`s story involved a Model 94 lever action that had a screw come loose preventing him from getting a shot at his "buck of a lifetime". He too had failed to test fire the borrowed gun.

Oh ya, I got my bear on that trip to Cananda. Beautiful Spring bear.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

ok now that is the second "not me but a buddy" story..  :lol:


that is sarcasm BTW....


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Stupidest thing actually done in the woods? Gone in without my compass.........a second time!

Stupidest thing a friend did was go into the Ontario bush on a fly in moose hunt with only a GPS. Told him to bring a compass but he scoffed at me. He never admitted it but I heard through the grape vine that it did not work out and he had to spend the last four days on the lake where the camp was located. FM


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

swampbuck62 said:


> ok now that is the second "not me but a buddy" story..  :lol:
> 
> 
> that is sarcasm BTW....


Here's another, pal of mine pooped in his sweatshirt hood and didnt discover it for a few hours...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> Here's another, pal of mine pooped in his sweatshirt hood and didnt discover it for a few hours...


I actually have a cousin who watched a woman hunter pee in the hood of her coveralls... why he watched I don't know..


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

My dumbest thing was when I was a kid. Actually it`s a toss up so you decide. First thing is I had a Sheridan pellet rifle. These guns used to be pretty powerful when pumped to max. I was trapping a creek in the middle of Winter and had a trap freeze in. I had forgotten to bring a hatchet so I hit the ice a couple of times with the butt of my gun and it went off! Almost shot myself in the face. Scarred the #[email protected]% out on me. 

The second thing was when I tried to pull myself up a steep bank with a vine. It was super cold and snowing. I got part way up and the vine let go. SPLASH! Flat on my back in the freezing creek and a mile and a half from home. My pants and coat froze stiff in seconds. I must have been s sight trying to run in those frozen stiff cloths. 

Both things took place when I was ten to twelve years old. I have tried to avoid being that stupid ever since. That is why I shared what my friend did as an adult. He should have known better. Kids are prone to do dumb stuff. Especially when they do not have an adult teaching them the right way.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Trusted an Army officer with a compass and a map. I actually did it a few times before I learned better...after that the big challenge I struggled with was being politically correct when I told them they were idiots.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

In my early 20s, I got a call that gave me permission to hunt a large wooded parcel in southern Indiana. It was the last few days of early archery with the rut starting, so no time to scout it out first.
Got there early, parked and got all of my gear outta the truck and took off to find the perfect tree, in the dark, in a place I'd never been. About 20 minutes in, I realized I had left my bow on the hood of the truck. To save time, I hung my climber in the closest tree and headed back towards the truck to get my bow, (Do ya see where this is headed?). Got back to truck, grabbed my bow and started back...........................Took me 'til mid day to find that damn stand.

I quit smoking weed soon there after.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

:lol: That is a totaly believeable story.:lol:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Dumbest thing I have done in the woods..... 3 of us out shining on the quads one night in mid October 1998. I decided it would be fun to cut the corner short off the trail about 20 feet though very tall grass. ( to beat my pals to the corner) I wake up in a 6 ft deep hole.( wash out from the field) The quad standing on its nose...still running. My helmet is missing...( I didn't strap it) I get my bearings after a minute or two, thinking ***?  I tried to bench press my quad out if the hole. Wasn't smart enough to take it out of gear. I yell for my pals...they could hear me but not see me. When they found me they about crapped....they thought I should have been maimed or injured...The only thing that was injured was my knee from hitting the throttle lever while flying over the handle bars. Swollen for a couple of days..other than that I was so LUCKY to say the least.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

So far, the stupidest thing I remember the most, was shooting at a buck with my TC Hawken kit gun, drawing blood in the snow, and hurriedly trying to reload, I broke that cheesy wooden ramrod that came in the kit into three pieces. I looked all over the woods for a stick, or anything to finish seating the ball that was only half way in the barrel. I was heart broken, and followed the blood trail in the snow, and came upon the buck as it had laid down nose into the wind, looking away from me. I backtracked my way out, drove to the neighbors farm to find a cleaning rod to finish seating the ball, returning to find the buck had moved on. There was not much blood other than just a drop or two in the snow. This happened 30 years ago and I still feel the disappointment of snapping that rod into three pieces.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

loaded up my truck after work one day rather hurriedly and drove to our lease , when I got there I realized I forgot my ammo..:lol:

fortunately I only lived 10 min away..


have forgot my bow release a few times now I carry a couple spares in my pack.


Come on there has to more of you who have done stupid or goofy things while in the field..


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

6Speed said:


> Trusted an Army officer with a compass and a map. I actually did it a few times before I learned better...after that the big challenge I struggled with was being politically correct when I told them they were idiots.


HAHAHAHA!

You can't trust an officer with anything. You have to manage them.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It may not be the stupidest thing but it sure ranks highly. While attempting to make some charmin from a T-shirt out on Heistermam Island, I cut the tip of my thumb down to the nail with my knife. It bled like a stuck hog. Lost more of the T-shirt to make a bandage. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

About 20-25 years ago, hunting in the UP with the in-laws. Walking through an open area in the woods with tall, bent over grass and SPLASH! I'm in water up to my chest in this hidden pond, or sinkhole, or whatever.

I turn around to face the last place I was on solid ground, and lay my brand new Marlin .444 across a couple of little hills of grass figuring I could push myself up and onto the bank. Instead of me going up the hills and my rifle went down. So now I have no leverage and I'm dressed in a one-piece insulate coveralls along with the other layers of clothing, which continue to get heavier the longer I'm in the water. There is no apparent bank or edge. Even when standing in the pond, you couldn't see it. I remember trying to move froward to try and find the edge and going deeper, up to my armpits.

Was I scared? HELL YES! 

To this day, I have no recollection of getting out. I must've scrambled and became laser focused, because the next part of this story is me disassembling and cleaning my rifle back in the cabin. I do not remember the ride back to the cabin in my truck, nor do I remember anyone riding back with me, although someone road out with me. I do not remember being cold, wet and miserable, or even removing the coveralls. All I can remember is taking the few tools I had, taking as much of that rifle apart as possible, and drying/oiling it. 

It must've worked. That rifle went into the safe and was never used again. I sold it this year, and it was like new.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

I get off work at 330am, and usually I am in the stand ready to go by 530-6am. Well after a rather long morning sit I climb down around 1030 and decide to find a new spot. I find a good tree and set my stand in a low laying area about 20 yards from the tree and cover it with leaves. Come back the next morning and return to the same spot....the one old spot not the spot where my stand is buried.....well after much swearing, running, more swearing, jumping deer from their beds, I found my stand at noon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Crawled right over a ground hornets nest.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

I was putting in an extra screw in step. I was just under my stand. I couldn't get it to go the last few turns. So I decide to hit it with the palm of my hand. About the forth whack, my palm slips off the peg and my thumb catches on it. I completely dislocate my thumb to where it is laying back against my wrist. To say it hurt is an understatement. I almost blacked out. I popped it back into place. I decided to climb onto my stand first to rest before trying to climb down. It popped out 3 more times getting onto the stand. I sat there about 10 minutes. I climbed back down and carried all my gear out. I then drove myself to the ER. Man that hurt!!

My dad caught his pant leg on fire from getting a little to close to the heater in his deer blind.


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I will never forget this for as long as I'm alive! 3 years ago I became obsessed with a 8pt that we had on camera all summer and into hunting season. It wasn't huge but a shooter for our standards. I just loved how symmetrical it was. Still to this day have never seen such a perfect symmetrical buck. I made it my goal to get that deer that year. Saw it 6 times during archery season. 3 times out of range and 3 more times chasing and couldn't stop it. Very frustrating Next came firearm season. I NEVER saw it and assumed it got shot. I was extremely disappointed. I was so focused on shooting that deer and that deer only, by the time muzzleloader season came around I thought, I need to shoot a doe for some meat. So I went to a blind overlooking a pretty big wide open food plot that we always had does in. Almost a guarantee to shoot a doe but very rarely see a buck let alone a nice one. Opening morning of ML guess who walks out, 80 yds broadside? Yup my 8 pt! I couldn't believe my eyes! Calmed my self down, put the gun out the window, deep breath, pull the hammer back, steady, gently squeeze the trigger..........CLICK! Deer runs away! I NEVER PUT A PRIMER CAP IN! Never saw that deer again. There aren't enough cuss words to properly vent out in a situation like that.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

1975, 14 years old, first year at deer camp in Wolverine, opening day. Someone (not in our party) shot and wounded a spike opening morning. They tracked it to the two track we park on and decided it was not worth tracking, so when we went out in the afternoon I decided to pick up the trail. I had forgot my compass and dad asked if I wanted to take his, I told him no. (see where this is going) after tracking it for a while with no blood it entered an area full of tracks where you couldn't distinguish one track from another so I gave up, it was getting dark and I knew I was close to the main road and not sure of the direct route to the two track (could of follow my footprints in the snow but would have taken a couple hours after dark). I walked out to the main road, went to a farm house and called the place we rented the cabin from so they could let the guys know I was out of the woods so they would not worry. There were some guys hunting at the farm who gave me a ride back to where we had parked (and gave me a beer). When we pulled up, the guys were just getting ready to go in the woods looking for me. The guy driving told them he had what they had lost. Now 39 years later I have never gone into the field without at least one compass, usually two (map and pin on). BTW, I still hear it from the guys I was hunting with, LOL.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

got two, one as a kid working on a project for 7th grade science,, saw a leaf i just had to collect from a tree limb,, well,,, never climb a slippery wet tree while wearing cowboy boots ,,specialy above a barbed wire fence...i still have the scar from that one.

second one was this fall. i was out on an expedition to collect a specific moth for the dnr. i have to use a wagon as we are toting over a hundred pounds of gear several miles out into the prairie. a log had fallen acrossed my path, and it was covered with vines that would snag my wagon as i crossed over it. naturaly i grabbed my hatchet hacked up the vines and tossed them to the side of the trail, just as my co worker said,, hey stop,,,thats poison ivy!
i washed my self off with gasoline we had with us for the generator, and never got a rash,,,, but i did sweat bullets for a couple days.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine was not only stupid but a bit scary and all due to my hard headedness. Okay so when I first decided to start bow hunting when I was 19 (6 years ago) I thought I had it all figured out. Sat no where near any trails or bedding or feeding areas, easy to access from my two track.... any way to make a long story short I bought a ladder stand and hated it. So I went out and bought a hang on stand and felt unsafe so I bought a climber. My father in law who has been hunting about 35 years longer than I've been alive told me " make sure you secure the top to the bottom". Being 19 and hard headed I thought there's no way anything bad is going to happen. Well I get 20 ft up my tree and bloop there goes the bottom allll the way down. My best plan was knowing I was about 8.5ft long outstretched I hung from the front rail and dropped the whole distance. I didn't get hurt luckily and now on my property I have a hang on stand and a ladder stand..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

6Speed said:


> Trusted an Army officer with a compass and a map. I actually did it a few times before I learned better...after that the big challenge I struggled with was being politically correct when I told them they were idiots.


I was better at LandNav than any NCO that ever worked for me, loved to rub it in their faces too...


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

The day my buddy killed a fellow hunter.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?b=30


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I ran over my buddies bow and my deer. Too bad it wasnt his deer.
I shot a buck one bow opening night. I got my buddy and we tracked it. One lung, one hole, and it took us till midnight to find him. We drag the deer in the dark in circles for a while until i i found a 2 track. Exhausted we drug the deer to the fern laden 2 track and left it there with his bow on top of the deer and mine along side it. We walk back to the truck and find the old 2 track, knocking down ferns the whole way. we feel a bump and then immediately look under the truck only to find my deer and his bow under the truck.:lol: we're still friends even.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I once rented a bobcat with a front mounted brush chopper to clear some walking trails on a new to me property. I was almost done but still had an important trail to open up when I found a soft spot and got good and stuck. After cutting wood to put under the tires and a whole lot of sweat and some foul language I got it backed out of the mess. However that last bit of trail was calling me. I really needed it cut. So......I figured if I got a running start at it I could probably make it across the soft spot. Bad idea, bobcats aren't all that fast. That mistake cost me a tow truck rental.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I once rented a bobcat with a front mounted brush chopper to clear some walking trails on a new to me property. I was almost done but still had an important trail to open up when I found a soft spot and got good and stuck. After cutting wood to put under the tires and a whole lot of sweat and some foul language I got it backed out of the mess. However that last bit of trail was calling me. I really needed it cut. So......I figured if I got a running start at it I could probably make it across the soft spot. Bad idea, bobcats aren't all that fast. That mistake cost me a tow truck rental.


I literally laughed out loud at this one. Mainly cause I could see myself doing the same thing!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Over the years I have put together a long list of stupid things I've managed to do in the woods. When I was in my 20's I was grouse hunting and put a nice 20 ga on top of my truck while I peeled a few clothing layers after working some cover. I got about 10 miles down the road before it dawned on me. I turned around and raced back but never found the gun. Hope somebody enjoyed the gift.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) those old blue nylon snowmobile suits (with the hoods that DONT DETACH!
+
2) homemade "Deer camp burritos" the night before
+
3) an EMERGENCY stop in the woods.....


thats all Im sayin 'bout that. :sad:


----------



## Bigborz&thebob (Oct 19, 2013)

I was actually fishing when this occured but the incident took place in the woods. I was around the age of 23 or 24...not sure' but I still had a not yet learned to avoid a night of beer consumption prior to a day of fishing. This was a hot day in Southern Maryland and the small mouth were biting like mad. All went well until nature called and the need to seek the river bank and tall bushes arose without warning. I aimed the battered Jon Boat for the shore and soon with pants around the ankles went about my urgent need. I was fairly well hidden but still hoped to return to my boat unseen. Suddenly voices were heard in very close proximity to my ghastly crouch' and I must have moved my feet a bit...Suddenly I began sliding on the wet muddy bank towards the river at growing velocity. If this weren't bad enough a rather sharp stick jutting up out of the ground scored a direct bull's eye and I received a snag wound in the ol' ...well brown eye .. I howled with pain as my feet hit the river bottom and I clung to the side of my boat as three canoes with pretty college age girls paddled by . My wallet , Id and other documents and cash and my 40 S&W getting a healthy soak in the muddy water. Try explaining such a wound to your wife.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

My first hunt ever with my sbe2....I left it leaning against my tailgate. When I took off I ran it over and left it there and didnt realize it till i got home.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverfox (Feb 8, 2009)

I will not reveal how old I was when this occurred, but it was my first time hunting. I got lost on my way to a gun blind when I realized I should stop and wait for first light. I found an old tree to lean up against to wait. Next thing I hear is a crack like something is coming toward me. I shift my position against the tree when I suddenly realize the tree I'm leaning against is rotted and falling over. At this point I drop my shotgun and try to stop the tree from falling. Common sense finally made an appearance and I let the tree fall. Later, when I get back to camp my buddies say they heard something like a tree falling. I say "Yeah, I heard it too!'


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Stupidest thing? Besides shooting and missing for years?

It was one of my first years hunting and I went out to some farmer hunter access land in Jackson county. I didn't k ow the land at all, so I got out there and sat for a while. At that point in time I was a squirmer and couldn't sit very long, so then I was going to still hunt. So I start moving, way to loud and fast of course, thinking I was really doing something, and I'm slinking along and was not paying attention to where I was stepping. I took one more step and fell flat on my face never even putting out my hand to stop my fall. I had tripped over an old barbed wire fence that was about 6 inches over the ground.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Some great ones here guys! Obviously i have more than one, but my most current seems worthy.
I had just recieved a new cell phone, and after 4 hours on stand,with no deer sighted i decided i needed to know exactly what time it was. Pulled the phone out, and was fumbling around, next thing i know Hank was blaring at full blast through the woods! I look up, and sure enough a nice buck is standing 20 yards broadside.:rant: Of course, by the time i had the phone down, and bow back in hand, he was long gone. It was so stupid, i busted up laughing at myself. What else could you do?
If you haven't heard a 4S speaker yet, you need too! Damn, that was loud in the woods!:SHOCKED:I about needed the Hoodie!


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Two come to mind. 1) I had this idea that the deer in my area were begining to pattern me going to my stand. They seemed conditioned to me driving down the entry trail in my truck and they would show up shortly after I would drive away looking to be the first in the chow line. I decided to drive down the trail close to my stand and to save hauling gear unload my bow and backpack. I then drove back to where I usually park and put my camo on. I was feeling pretty smart with my plan untill I bent over to pick up my bow. Yea..... you guesed it. I had backed over it and it was in pieces. Also my quiver was crushed and all 6 of my Easton ACC's were bent. So much for that bone head idea.
2) Last year I decided to move a ladder stand and I had forgotten to bring the two long straps they give you to secure the stand to the tree before you climb up and secure the ratchet strap. I felt confident I could get it moved without them. The tree and stand were both leaning a little forward but I thought no worries. I get up to the top and release the strap then start down. As soon as I hit the first step the stand starts to move away from the tree. I am pinned to the ladder at 15' up at this point to keep it from going back. Somehow I has able to get 1/2 of my body inside the ladder to keep the center of gravity close to the tree. I was able to slowly work my long sleeved shirt off and after a number of unsucessful tries to get it behind the tree I opened my Leatherman and closed it on my sleve and was able to swing it behind the tree and grab it. I could then shinny down a rung at a time using my shirt to keep me against the tree. Don't ever do this. I am very lucky to be walking today after this stunt.

TWILITER........>"){{{{}><


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was quite a bit younger when I pulled this stunt, but it changed me and my way of thinking forever...
Was going to hunt a cedar swamp so I took my stand and my backpack and bow and headed out to the cedar tree I was going to set up in. Got to the tree and no safety harness in the back pack. Not a problem I thought, its a tree with plenty of limbs to stand and lean on and I can get this thing set quick and quiet. Climb up in the tree about 14 to 16 ft., haul stand up on my rope, working on getting it into position and the binder mechanism that snaps the chain tight to the tree snaps open and unlatched from the hook. Stand starts to fall off the tree and instead of letting go of the stand and letting it fall I tried to save it. Threw me off balance and I fell out of the tree and just missed landing on the treestand. Came out of it with some sore ribs and some good scratches, but nothing broken!!! To this day I will not even attempt climbing into a tree with out a safety harness to set my stand or even hunt. LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Hunted all last muzzleloader season with an unloaded gun! Was sure I loaded it evening before opening day.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

went duck hunting at fishpoint went through draw got a decent spot started unloading truck waders dekes shells calls thermos of coffee no gun left my gun home while loading things nite before i didnt want to leave my gun in truck overnite so next morning walk out the door without it what a dumb ass


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ltcnav said:


> Hunted all last muzzleloader season with an unloaded gun! Was sure I loaded it evening before opening day.


I did the same thing turkey hunting one time. I loaded the magazine/barrel empty when I left the truck to walk into the woods and failed to load the chamber and top off the magazine when hunting hours started. Didn't realize it till I got back to my vehicle and was unloading to put it in the case. Obviously I never saw a turkey that day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

On Nov 17th 2009 I got to my stand and forgot my harness.. so I opted to just sit on the ground. At about 830-9 a doe came out of who knows where and was 5 yards from me. I was a little freaked out and didn't know if it was a doe until a looked to my left to confirm. Stupid me didn't see the buck behind the doe 50 yards away in some brush. She took off and after a few head bobs trying to figure me out, he stood there as I rose my 30-30... centered the cross hairs... and ***click*** I forgot to rack a round... mother$#%&@! I attempted, to no avail. He was gone... I was so frustrated I went back to the cabin and didn't tell anyone until a couple years later... still had to put a dollar in our "f$#% up jar" lol 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

Great stuff - you guys are making me feel soooo much better about myself. 

First "dumbest thing" I did was to leave the keys to my trigger lock at home, 2.5 hours away. 

When I was a younger man, at least two, maybe three weeks younger, we had all gathered round the old campfire for a few beers and story tellin. After a few cold ones I remember to set my alarm for the 5:30 the next day. Thankfully my huntin partner set his too, cause something went wrong with mine and it didn't go off...until 5:30 pm...about the same time the deer came by my stand. They never looked up at me, but they sure weren't taking any chances. The flagged and bugged out and worst of all, my freezer is almost empty!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

6Speed said:


> That's plain funny. You were a MP. My wife can navigate on roads. Try patrolling the jungle or desert at night with no moon. I always knew MPs were only a small bit smarter than cooks...
> 
> Only thing dumber that a buck private is a butter bar LT. You can train the private but the LT knows everything...


If the silly officer is leading his troops in land nav,, he aint doing his job,, unless its the admin walk on the beaten paths of the "course"
but then being a 95b he only navigates on roads, signs must help a lot,,, but then I did have a MAj, lead us up to an unguarded border crossing in KFOR,,, "no sir,, this aint the FOB",


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Mr. Botek said:


> Had a 2LT refuse to listen, leading a platoon all over NTC in California for the better part of a day looking for our CP. This was back in 92, the over educated LT was the only one with a GPS! :screwy:
> 
> I'll just stick with this year for my stupidest: drove over an hour north for grouse hunting to find I hadn't put my choke tubes back in after cleaning the gun the night before. I did think about gunning anyway, but since I use steel shot, I figured that'd be to rough on the threads. Turned into a good training run for the dog.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


had 2lt in panama try and lead with his compass on top of his new spiral bound waterproof notebook,,, we knew the area better without a map than he did with compass and map,,, dam good thing,, we mutinied and walked him out around 11pm,,,, good ole ft Sherman,,


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Rifle season, Buddy decided to gut his deer after it was hung on the pole. Sounded like a good plan. The gut pile slid nicely into a big steel pan in the atv trailer. We started our evening celebration before he decided to dump the trailer of guts. As I stumbled out of camp all shined up to take a leak I went face first into the gut pile still in the trailer behind the ATV. Amazing how dark it can be some nights.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

CrankYanker said:


> Rifle season, Buddy decided to gut his deer after it was hung on the pole. Sounded like a good plan. The gut pile slid nicely into a big steel pan in the atv trailer. We started our evening celebration before he decided to dump the trailer of guts. As I stumbled out of camp all shined up to take a leak I went face first into the gut pile still in the trailer behind the ATV. Amazing how dark it can be some nights.


I have heard that Haggis is delicious but have never tried it.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not during the hunt, but after. I shot a doe this year and grabbed a roll of toilet paper for the tracking. After the doe was found and taken care of emptied all my pockets and rewashed all my gear. However I forgot about the half a roll of toilet paper I had in my inner jacket pouch.

When you wash a 1/2 a roll of TP it disintegrates and leaves little white specs all over your clothes.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

First one I was 14-15 2nd year gun hunting it was the last day so I was shooting anything, I wake up from my nap and there's a doe so bam shoot it. So I'm sitting there waiting for the other guys to finish their hunt and about 20 min later a spike comes walking out turns and walks away. I pull my rifle up grunt to stop it and click... ***? Well when I shot the doe and racked the shell out I didn't go far enough so I racked another one quick and fired. Turned out good got my first 2 deer. 
Second one was really dumb and I got lucky. We all put our guns in the rack and clips next to the guns when were done, well I was shooting a .06 and my dad a .270, yeah you guessed it I grabbed the wrong clip in the morning and shot at a doe, didn't hit it and I couldn't understand how.. Well later that night I figured it out.. I kept that one to myself..lol


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

A group of guys I had with went rabbit hunting on state land, they pretty much got skunked and decided to call it a day, One of the guys was going to stay the night and the guy who rode with him needed a ride home. The guy who had brought the beagles offered him a ride, the got into the truck along with the three beagles in the cab, about the min. into the drive the new rider complained that the fellows dogs stunk and needed to go into the camper in back, the owner said my dogs dont stink and not going back. after about an hour they had to stop and they went into a store, the rider was at the counter when the dog owner came up behind him he noticed that our buddy had pooped into his own one piece coveralls , he was covered in it, my friend laughing histerically told the rider he was going in the camper, as the rider took his coveralls of to put out back, they realized he had covered all his clothes, being a day trip he had not brought extra clothes........


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea this one still makes me want to crank up the heater. 

This past March I was on a weekend trout fishing trip with a few buddies. It was cold, probably hovering around freezing. There was still snow on the banks and the spring fed stream was freezing. I had just bought a pair of waders a few months prior and this was opening weekend of trout season and I was pumped to try them out. A buddy of mine was about 100 yards downstream of me as I stepped into the stream. It was a shallow area, maybe a foot deep, the current was quick. I got my foothold in a nice little spot between some rocks and started fishing. As I picked up one foot and put it back down, I lost my grip and down I went. It wouldnt have been that bad but when i fell it only took about 1 second for my waders to fill up with ice cold water. After throwing my rod to the shore and watching my buddy laugh his *#@ off at me I had to get everything but my long undies off and walk 1/2 mile back to the truck soaking wet. I have learned a valuable lesson that day. Dont fall down while fishing. And my friend is mean.


----------



## b33b (Oct 14, 2013)

When I was 14 I shot a doe and after I dressed it out, I thought I would be cool and throw it up on my shoulders and carry it out of the woods, kinda like the old robin hood movie. Didn't think about me being a pretty good deer target or that I would have blood all over my back. Kids do stupid things.


----------

